# My new baby



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Did she come from a rescue? Is she pony breeding or is she going to be horse size? Or is that a wait & see issue? Nice to see that somone will be caring for her now. Good luck w/her. Are you going to re-name her?


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

subbing! Wanna see this girl grow! Gorgeous little girl! Favorite color combo; palomino with bald face.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

She looks good, very cute.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> Did she come from a rescue? Is she pony breeding or is she going to be horse size? Or is that a wait & see issue? Nice to see that somone will be caring for her now. Good luck w/her. Are you going to re-name her?


she is registered APHA I expect her to mature in the 15 hand range, and we bought her from someone not necessarily a rescue but obviously not cared for properly :-(


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Poor girl, but at least she has good looks on her side!

Can't wait to see what she grows into
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I like that side profile picture of her. Not a proper conformation shot, but she looks like she is going to be quite a looker. Hope to see more pictures of her


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh.. She is FORSURE going to be a looker.. Can't wait to watch her grow!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wow! what a beaut! cant wait to watch her grow up


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh my! She is gorgeous! Congratulations! 
I look forward to her progress ;-)


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks guys! I am really excited about her. I cant wait to see what she turns into. she has a little of everything in her bloodlines so im hoping she becomes an all around type of horse. she's all my favorites in one cute little package.


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

I LOVE hearing stories of people who take a horse in that needs a little extra TLC. Sounds like you have a sweetie on your hands!  And she is lucky to have you as well! Can't wait to watch her grow! What a beautiful palomino!


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

She already seems to have put on a little weight. Its amazing what a few good meals can do.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shes adorable! Cant wait to see her healthy and happy  Shes gonna be a looker for sure!


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Shes adorable! Cant wait to see her healthy and happy  Shes gonna be a looker for sure!


thanks! I think she's going to be great. by the way I love rodeo


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's cute!! Glad you got her.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

So we've now had her since Tuesday and I still have not in put her in a field yet. Does anyone have advise on that? We tried to introduce her to our older mare in the hopes that she would sort of adopt her and protect her but that was definatly not going to happen. We did find another mare that doesnt seem to mind her around so should we put the two of them togeather by themselves or would she be better off in a herd? .... it seems every herd here has a bully

Everyone here has been pretty impressed with her temperment. She will let you do almost anything you want without so much as a flinch, She hasnt offered to do anything bad as of yet, She will follow you all day long if you'd let her, and she is not afraid of anything. We have also discovered she is a slight cribber! I am not sure where a 6 month filly would learn to crib, maybe her dam did I dont know. Also we have a farrier coming out today to work on those little feet I would have had him out sooner but we dont have many "good" farriers near us and he was busy until today

I will post more pictures soon


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Gorgeous! She'll definitely be a looker.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Aww she's adorable and sounds like she has a great personality! Can't wait to see how she looks all grown up .


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

What a cutie
How sweet of you to take care of her!


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

well I have an update! its not good but it could be worse.

Last night Nilla had what we thought was a mild case of colic. She was laying down and rolling a lot. She just looked like she wasnt feeling great. We got her up and led her around for almost an hour and a half, then she pooped and had good gut sounds she started drinking and eating. So we let her back out in her little pen. 

This morning I got up and went over to check on her just to be sure she was still feeling ok. Well I couldnt find her. She wasnt in her pen. I looked around and we found her in another pen with a bunch of bullies. I took her inside and walked her around a bit. It didnt take long before I thought she was sick again and didnt have hardly any gut sound. I called the vet but they couldnt get out for another hour but they wanted me to keep her moving. That was way easier said than done she layed down about 10 times and I would have to fight with her to get her back up and moving again. Once the vet finaly got there she gave her some pain meds and took some blood tests.

The blood tests came back that she has a severe infection her white blood cell count was 60,000. The vet said that could be a huge reason why she is so under weight. So she is now on two antibiotics. Hopfully she pulls through and the meds work but the vet also said there is a small chance that they wont help.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh poor Nilla! Sending positive thoughts and prayers for her and you!


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Nilla is feeling so much better today. she has a check up on Wendsday but all looks good. In a way im glad this all happened because now we know why she was thin and everything can be corrected. She will be fat and happy in no time.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

hi I just wanted to share a couple recent pictures. She is doing so great and is gaining weight and energy. Her color has darkened which I find odd because usually palominos color gets dull in the winter. Maybe she's gonna be one very gold palomino. The vet was pleasantly suprised with her improvement they said that horses with infections as bad as hers was dont usually walk away so I am so greatful she is one stong little baby.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is gorgeous.

Palominos change with seasons and diet. Ill bet since she is on a proper diet and feeling healthy again, her coat is showing the results already.

Good job! Shes a very pretty girl. Did you decide on a name? (Sorry if i missed it)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing better. Keep up the good work.Doctoring a sick horse is always a challenge-isn't it nice when the vet gives a pat on the back?


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

What a sweet girlie!


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She is gorgeous.
> 
> Palominos change with seasons and diet. Ill bet since she is on a proper diet and feeling healthy again, her coat is showing the results already.
> 
> ...


 
thank you! Yes I have decided to name her Nilla (like the cookies)


----------



## martinevisacinder (Nov 5, 2012)

i love her blue eye lol


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

She is beautiful


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

She is so lucky she ended up in a caring and loving home! She is beautiful!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

She looks like a cutie patootie. Once she fills out and grows up I am sure she will be a stunner!


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

I took some cute pictures of Nilla today so I thought I would share. take a look at that gut!! :-o


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at all that fur!!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

If Nilla isn't the cutest name, I don't know what is!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Casey02 said:


> If Nilla isn't the cutest name, I don't know what is!


thanks! I am the type of person that will look and think of names for weeks because I want it to be the "perfect" name. When I ran across Nilla I just knew it was the right name and I absolutly love it


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I know how hard it is to find a name. I have a black TWH mare for a month before I found a name for her. But I think it's kinda like dogs- They have their own name, you just have to find it. The black mare was named Arora after a month of thinking but my prize mare RiverBelle (RIP) was named before she was even mine! I was riding her to test her out to see if I liked her, and the name popped into my head. Everyone thought it was a weird name, but it fit her. And now, that name revolves around me everyday. My farm is named after her, and so is one of my business'.

sorry for the rant, I just get so excited when it comes to naming horses, haha. I have subscribed to this forum so I can keep an eye on Nilla's progress! Excited!! Beautiful girl by-the-way!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nilla is looking much happier!


----------



## KMR2127 (Dec 14, 2012)

Aw love her!!!! I love her blue eyes!!


----------



## FruityFilly98 (Jul 13, 2012)

Is her name Nilla as in Nilla-Wafer? Haha if so...thats freakin adorable.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

FruityFilly98 said:


> Is her name Nilla as in Nilla-Wafer? Haha if so...thats freakin adorable.


yep thats exactly what I was thinking when I named her Nilla! her color is the same as a Nilla-Wafer


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi guys I was recently looking through my pictures and realized how much of an improvement Nilla has made since I got her. I cant wait to see how she looks in the summer after she sheds her winter coat. here is a picture of before and after. What a difference :shock: ... shes not actually as fat as that picture makes her look but she sure is in good weight


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

*Photo update!*

Just wanted to share a few new pictures of Nilla having some fun in the snow


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

So FUZZY! Look at that mane and tail. She's going to mature into such a pretty pally.


----------



## Audacious14 (Jan 21, 2013)

She's so fluffy!!! She's adorable.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Very nice! She is looking great! Good job! ;-)
Thank you for the updates!!


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Drifting said:


> So FUZZY! Look at that mane and tail. She's going to mature into such a pretty pally.


Thanks her sire has a very long mane and his forelock is ridiculous


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She looks so much better & now has the energy to run & play.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Very sweet! She has such kind eyes and a sweet face. I love the fuchsia halter and lead on her!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She looks awesome, great job!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks great! Good job! And she really has darkened wayyyy up! Cant wait to see her color in the spring. I bet she has dapples because of the tremendous care shes getting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She looks great! Good job! And she really has darkened wayyyy up! Cant wait to see her color in the spring. I bet she has dapples because of the tremendous care shes getting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dapples would be so awesome! I am simply thrilled with her color. I am not usually a fan of palominos as a color but hers is so golden I cant help but love it.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

She's beautiful xx


----------

